# What is the strangest prey you have hunted/taken with a slingshot



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone

Just curious what is the strangest species of prey you have hunted/killed with a slingshot???

Was it a Mammal?

Bird?

Reptile?

Amphibian?

Crustacean? Mine Crustacean








Or other??

I will go first:

When I was a kid of the various species of prey I took with a slingshot the most strange I hunted as a kid came when we would go fishing off the rocks.

Crabs enjoyed stealing our bait and crabs are excellent table fair so...

When the fish were not bitting and there were plentiful crabs on the rocks, the larger smarter crabs we'd bait with pieces of anchovies and wait for them to come out.

With a hand full of stones we'd wait untill Mr crab would come get his bait and shoot them and make sure to collect our trophy as we did take them home to boil. What was a set back was sometimes the stones cracked the shell too much and they'd get messy.

We did eat all the crabs we took with a slingshot, but it was not always easy to take crabs in this way..
That was over 20 years go..

Nico


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Could the crab be killed without cracking the shell? Fishing sounds fun with catapults around..


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Turtles in my stock tank.

I'll video it sometime, you shoot the turtles in the head when they surface... I've probably killed 30 like that. I used to use my .22 but since I got good enough with a slingshot... it's some kind of weird (maybe a little strange) challenging fun to be had.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Snake


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bill i would love to see a vid of that!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Turtles in my stock tank.
> 
> I'll video it sometime, you shoot the turtles in the head when they surface... I've probably killed 30 like that. I used to use my .22 but since I got good enough with a slingshot... it's some kind of weird (maybe a little strange) challenging fun to be had.


Right on Bill

I used to love hunting turtles that way when I was kid myself it is very challenging and hard to do.. I used to spend hours at the resevoir waiting for the turtle's head to surface.

Nice to know I'm not the only one with the strange prey hunts.

Nico


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol... Ermmmm. I occasionally go after large snails at about 10 meters. Only ever hit one, but I do it at the edge of a farmer's field, and they eat his crops.
I don't eat snails, but at least I'm helping the farmer a bit.
I use large stones, so you can probably tell that it's quite messy.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shooting a turtles head ! ha ha ha haaaar !! .... see cos a turtles head is a poo ... english slang


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Grassphoppers, Bees. Once the settle on a plant.

I used a slingshot on a wasp nest, nowing they were gonna go after me. Shot and ran, missed. Adrenaline up. Shot, ran, missed.

Shot ran, missed. Shot hit, ran like ****. haha


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Toads, hate my dogs to eat one of these.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Carpenter bees.

They are eating my dad's cabin. We sit on the porch drinking beer while attempting to solve the world's problems and i shoot them out of the air with 1/4" steel. Granted, the shots are very close range- less than 10 feet. I do manage to hit about 1 out of every 5 I shoot at though.

No, I don't eat them


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gecko - Sometimes I use semi dry clay balls to shoot them.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

i used to like shooting the big lizards when i lived in cyprus i was amazed when i found the same ones here in pet shops, i'd shoot them and my dog would run up and eat them.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Grassphoppers, Bees. Once the settle on a plant.
> 
> I used a slingshot on a wasp nest, nowing they were gonna go after me. Shot and ran, missed. Adrenaline up. Shot, ran, missed.
> 
> Shot ran, missed. Shot hit, ran like ****. haha


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

The strangest creature I have shot with a sligshot?? Mmmmm







. One night I tried to smash a roach with a shoe first, but the vermin ran and climbed to a high wall and just stood there. It was totally out of my reach and I could not hit it with the shoe, so I picked up my slinshot and took some elastics bands and made a ball with them to use as ammo. I aimed and shot, presto one shot one dead roach







. The only thing I did not like was that I left the print on the wall where I hit it. La cucaracha, la cucaracha...







Saludos.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Frogs, cleaned the legs & sold them to a local restaurant!

Ate a few tho


----------



## WC28 (May 23, 2011)

a huge wild rabid dog just kidding that was my brother but these huge water snails that lay eggs on my plants


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

bees


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

the farmer once got me to shoot his big lazy bull with a acorn, to make it move from infront of the gate so we could get in with the tractor, it just bounched off and never moved, jeff


----------



## aztim (Apr 18, 2011)

locust


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The night before last a I heard some light scratching, turn my light on and a bat starts flying around my bedroom. I am not sure how it got in. Anyway, it flies out of my bedroom and then I can't find him until I look up, 9 ft up on the stonework of my chimney near the ceiling he hangs.

Being bats can have rabies it is a bit of a concern. The question; do I shoot it or shoo him to fly out the door? I have Perry's PSI banded with some 2040 tubes single per side with a pouch slightly oversized for my taste to handle a dense foam/rubber ball(relatively safe for inside) but dense enough to at least knock it down to make the kill.

Do you know what sound a bat makes when it is flat against a stone and hit with a dense foam/rubber ball? Me neither, couldn't do it, bats can eat a lot of insects. So I decided to shoo it, to find the wide open sliding door to the out doors.

What happened? The bugger didn't fly out side, ended up finding a gap next to the stonework, in the end of a fake, lumber made beam and hid.

Of course I shut my bedroom door and the thing for two hours would brush up against the door.

Next night I stayed absolutely still for 2 hours, left the door open in hopes it would take the hint. He didn't come out but the bugs for two hours came into my house.

Even though I hate killing animals unless for needed food, I may take the shot next time or play some night time tennis.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Interesting situation you got there, I would personally put it down if it gave me so much trouble. But then again it could be a protected/endangered species, then I would feel bad. The rabies threat is a big problem thou'. Hope it goes on its way.


----------



## Ceres1558 (Jun 2, 2011)

Me and a friend woke up to a sound outside of our campsite . . . of course it was a eff'in bear. My friend freaked and took off i grabbed a wristrocket and dashed up a tree shot him with about forty pellets before it got annoyed to run away. not the smartest idea and I ran out of bullets. my friend came back two hours later with the ranger. Never went camping with him again since the bear came because he left the food out and not hanging like he should have.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Glad you weren't eaten


----------



## Ceres1558 (Jun 2, 2011)

Im still not sure what convinced me to shoot it . . . it was a stupid thing to do in that situation. The only reason i think it ran away was it might have thought it was getting attacked by bees or it realized i wasn't coming down anytime soon


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

aliens (small ones)... and... a little dinosaur.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never killed anything with a slingshot. I did however shoot a spider with the blowgun last week!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> aliens (small ones)... and... a little dinosaur.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Carpenter bees.
> 
> They are eating my dad's cabin. We sit on the porch drinking beer while attempting to solve the world's problems and i shoot them out of the air with 1/4" steel. Granted, the shots are very close range- less than 10 feet. I do manage to hit about 1 out of every 5 I shoot at though.
> 
> No, I don't eat them


I can't believe I didn't think of this. We have a real problem with carpenter bees. Nothing I've tried seem to get rid of them. At least I can have fun trying to shoot them out of the air.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> The night before last a I heard some light scratching, turn my light on and a bat starts flying around my bedroom. I am not sure how it got in. Anyway, it flies out of my bedroom and then I can't find him until I look up, 9 ft up on the stonework of my chimney near the ceiling he hangs.
> 
> Being bats can have rabies it is a bit of a concern. The question; do I shoot it or shoo him to fly out the door? I have Perry's PSI banded with some 2040 tubes single per side with a pouch slightly oversized for my taste to handle a dense foam/rubber ball(relatively safe for inside) but dense enough to at least knock it down to make the kill.
> 
> ...


Less then 1% of north american bats carry rabies. Popular misconception about them. Although I agree that it is a pain having them flying around in the house. I live in one thats about 120 years old, and have definitely had my share of experiences.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MidniteMarauder said:


> The night before last a I heard some light scratching, turn my light on and a bat starts flying around my bedroom. I am not sure how it got in. Anyway, it flies out of my bedroom and then I can't find him until I look up, 9 ft up on the stonework of my chimney near the ceiling he hangs.
> 
> Being bats can have rabies it is a bit of a concern. The question; do I shoot it or shoo him to fly out the door? I have Perry's PSI banded with some 2040 tubes single per side with a pouch slightly oversized for my taste to handle a dense foam/rubber ball(relatively safe for inside) but dense enough to at least knock it down to make the kill.
> 
> ...


Less then 1% of north american bats carry rabies. Popular misconception about them. Although I agree that it is a pain having them flying around in the house. I live in one thats about 120 years old, and have definitely had my share of experiences.








[/quote]
Yeah I was pretty sure it is quite unlikely but last I heard, if for some reason you get bit and don't get the bat you still have to get rabies shots. Don't know the current practice on that scenario.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I know someone who had to have rabies shots after being bitten by a bat so its definitelys still whats done in the UK. From the sounds of the shots they are a good enough reason to avoid the bats by themselves.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

When I was a kid there was a lot of rabid animals around... so the school thought it a good idea to show a video on the subject. In the video it showed a girl in a seg. room who had rabies... the progression as it got worse and worse day by day uncut footage... and I've also seen it happen to a dog (another farm not mine), just horrible.
Once you see that for yourself... you do NOT want to take even the remotest chance of getting the disease. If there's a 1% chance the bat has rabies... kill it and be careful disposing of the remains. 
If you come in contact with ANY skunk... kill it. If you see a normally nocturnal animal out during the day... kill it and destroy the remains.


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice to see somone with a natural ballance of mercy and respect.

Have you tried garlic?











Rayshot said:


> The night before last a I heard some light scratching, turn my light on and a bat starts flying around my bedroom. I am not sure how it got in. Anyway, it flies out of my bedroom and then I can't find him until I look up, 9 ft up on the stonework of my chimney near the ceiling he hangs.
> 
> Being bats can have rabies it is a bit of a concern. The question; do I shoot it or shoo him to fly out the door? I have Perry's PSI banded with some 2040 tubes single per side with a pouch slightly oversized for my taste to handle a dense foam/rubber ball(relatively safe for inside) but dense enough to at least knock it down to make the kill.
> 
> ...


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

How about a little stocky dart for emergencies like that? You probably wound the bear up so much that it went off and then decided to kill somone!







.


Ceres1558 said:


> Me and a friend woke up to a sound outside of our campsite . . . of course it was a eff'in bear. My friend freaked and took off i grabbed a wristrocket and dashed up a tree shot him with about forty pellets before it got annoyed to run away. not the smartest idea and I ran out of bullets. my friend came back two hours later with the ranger. Never went camping with him again since the bear came because he left the food out and not hanging like he should have.


----------



## Ceres1558 (Jun 2, 2011)

ulfenspirit said:


> Me and a friend woke up to a sound outside of our campsite . . . of course it was a eff'in bear. My friend freaked and took off i grabbed a wristrocket and dashed up a tree shot him with about forty pellets before it got annoyed to run away. not the smartest idea and I ran out of bullets. my friend came back two hours later with the ranger. Never went camping with him again since the bear came because he left the food out and not hanging like he should have.


[/quote]
I had the slingshot with me at the time and that was it, I didn't own any darts at the time unfortunately I still don't where we were at were at the edge of a camping area and the ranger said that if there shows up again it will be shot. This was after the half hour lecture he gave me about attacking a bear, how lucky I was, and how easily I could have been mauled or worse of course. Thanks though that is a good idea I will have to look into that now!


----------

